# How did you learn PLCs and get into this aspect of the field?



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Owls apprenticeship outlined

Week 1 apprentice, 
week 2 Journeyman
week 3 Master (all of the above completed online on electricians talk forum)
week 4 contractor (craigslist crash course)
week 5 systems integrator

Go owl go


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks, I think I should be able to wrap the whole thing up in about 3 weeks, though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Old boss said: here's a PLC, here's a laptop and cables. Oh yeah there's still a bunch of instruments and SS tube to run too.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Download Crouzet Millennium 3 program(free). Cool way to make function blocks and ladder logic .. although cool, its got nothing on an AB program.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Learned the hard way*

I learned PLC's in early 80's the hard way before laptops, if you get into machine maintenance you have to learn it. If you like to experment buy a automation direct dl05 ($120) software is free for small programs, 100 words. You can also buy a small stepper motor and drive ($100 or so )and it will do motion control. Let your mind run away and teach yourself, hands on beats class time. 
automation direct has a forum also to help you learn.

Good luck, have fun learning


----------

